# Cardinal over Thanksgiving



## WeatherMike (Nov 29, 2005)

I've been browsing around here for a fair bit now and have learned a good deal, so I thought I'd share with you how my trip went. This is my second round trip on Amtrak, both on the Cardinal between the same locations. Rather than repasting, I'll just give you a link to my blog:

http://weathermike.blogspot.com/2005/11/he...travelogue.html


----------



## Sam Damon (Nov 29, 2005)

Interesting. Hadn't seen any trip reports from _The Cardinal_ for a while.

If you get around to it, try writing a trip report from your first trip on that train.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 29, 2005)

Sam - here is my Cardinal report from earlier this year.

Cardinal Report


----------



## WeatherMike (Nov 29, 2005)

Somebody commented that the little video clips didn't work, so I fixed them.


----------



## caravanman (Nov 30, 2005)

Shame about all the Pro-Bush and right wing claptrap weblinks!

Ed B)


----------



## WeatherMike (Dec 1, 2005)

caravanman said:


> Shame about all the Pro-Bush and right wing claptrap weblinks!Ed B)


I know, I figured that wouldn't be real popular around here.  Which reminds me, my seatmate on the way back was a blues singer VERY opposed to Pres. Bush. I'll have to write about it when I get some time.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Mike, thanks for the report. I was not able to get the videos to work either.


----------



## Sam Damon (Dec 3, 2005)

The clips worked fine under Mac OS X, v. 10.3.9 running QuickTime 7.0.3. Camino simply downloaded them to the desktop, and I launched them with QuickTime Player.

Those were clips from a camera phone, right?


----------



## WeatherMike (Dec 3, 2005)

Yep, and I have Windows XP Pro.


----------

